# Illustrator CC 2022 für Anfänger - Vektorgrafik erstellen & Werkzeuge



## 3dtutor (1. Februar 2022)

Hallo in die Runde, in diesem 2. Tutorial möchte ich euch einen kurzen Überblick über Vektorgrafiken und Werkzeuge im allgemeinen zukommen lassen.
Hoffe ihr könnt was mitnehmen. Viel Spass & viel Erfolg:


----------

